# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Mondaine Helvetica, smartwatch, Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

mondaine.com

facebook.com/mondainewatch

----------


## Airicist

Article "First look: Mondaine's Helvetica fitness tracker has separate day and night modes"

by Chris Wood
March 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Hands on with the activity tracking Mondaine smartwatch 

Published on Mar 20, 2015




> We take a close up look at Mondaine's Helvetica 1 smartwatch, which fuses minimalist style with activity tracking tech.

----------

